# What is the SMZ/TMP dose for goats?



## casportpony (May 9, 2018)

Can anyone tell me what the SMZ/TMP dose for goats is?


----------



## babsbag (May 9, 2018)

30mg/kg (665mg/50 pounds) twice daily . The most common tablets are 960mg. = one 960mg tablet per 70-75 pounds twice daily.

If yours are not 960 adjust accordingly. I have never used it, just what is in my notes.


----------



## casportpony (May 9, 2018)

babsbag said:


> 30mg/kg (665mg/50 pounds) twice daily . The most common tablets are 960mg. = one 960mg tablet per 70-75 pounds twice daily.
> 
> If yours are not 960 adjust accordingly. I have never used it, just what is in my notes.


I think the 960 is the 800 + the 160?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## babsbag (May 9, 2018)

ahh, yes. 800 of one drug and 160 of the other. Makes sense....sorta.


----------



## casportpony (May 10, 2018)

babsbag said:


> ahh, yes. 800 of one drug and 160 of the other. Makes sense....sorta.


The combo drugs confuse the heck out of me. Clavamox is another.


----------

